
Another iPhone 4G prototype shows up, bears all including Apple’s own A4 chip - MichaelApproved
http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/05/12/another-iphone-4g-prototype-shows-up-bears-all-including-an-apples-own-a4-chip/
======
jeremymcanally
I don't buy that this is real...the lack of response on the screen is
suspicious. Wouldn't you want to show off the fancy new software too if you'd
found a fully functional prototype?

Asian phone clone shops are really good, and if they already had a model to
work from on the Giz post, I would posit it's entirely possible that it's a
clone.

~~~
not_an_alien
It seems to be a hardware prototype only, with some boot check and no system
rom.

~~~
jeremymcanally
If that's true then the background is 100% out of character for Apple. I don't
speak Vietnamese, so perhaps he explains that part (i.e., he loaded his own
software on it), but I don't think an Apple-provided diagnostic would look
like that.

~~~
zweben
I believe it. Apple device diagnostic modes are usually extremely rough. You
can put iPods into diagnostic mode. It's just unadorned text, and, on older
iPods at least, you had to click the forward and back buttons to scroll
through the menus. I remember seeing a different iPhone test screen that was
similarly unrefined.

Apple's 'character' is to have things looking good by release, not necessarily
internally.

~~~
jgrahamc
e.g. my old iPod nano in diagnostic mode: [http://blog.jgc.org/2006/09/ipod-
nano-in-diagnostic-mode.htm...](http://blog.jgc.org/2006/09/ipod-nano-in-
diagnostic-mode.html)

~~~
twism
Where is the flaming fireball on the screen?

------
stcredzero
Is it just me, or are there more homophone mixups on HN lately?

~~~
ComputerGuru
Is it necessarily wrong? I looked at it for a second too long before
clicking... and while I'm sure it's a typo, I think it does work out if you
understand it to mean "contains everything, including the A4"

~~~
pohl
Given that it's so clear that "reveals everything" was intended, yes. It's
generous of you to stretch the meaning to accomodate the mistake, though.

------
robryan
I don't think they really need to wow people on release, the ipad already had
plenty of information out there beforehand. Everyone has a fair idea of what
to expect from the next iphone, no one is going to be overly surprised that
there moving towards the A4 for new mobile devices.

------
mambodog
Despite this article not offering much new info, it was worth it for the
closing comment.

------
rbanffy
> "Alright, jerks. iPhone 4G, $199 on both AT&T and Verizon"

Better: "Alright, jerks. iPhone 4G, $299, available unlocked only"

~~~
ptomato
Not going to happen. That would entirely destroy Apple's profits on it. Not to
mention that even if it were unlocked it would only have 3G on AT&T's network,
and wouldn't run at all on Verizon, so that's somewhat pointless.

~~~
rbanffy
Don't forget there is a whole planet outside the US borders.

------
usaar333
Has there been any confirmation at all that it has a 4G radio? Also isn't ATT
not rolling out LTE until next year?

------
scootklein
clearly the best part of the video is having "how deep is your love" heard as
ambience music

------
kraemate
So, who is apple going to blame for 'stealing' this one?

------
thewileyone
Apple, Steve, it's been a long time, but this is what happens when you're #1.
Just live with it.

